# A tip of the hat to Canon Customer Service



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Jan 14, 2014)

Yesterday, I got a letter from Canon Rebates telling me that my "UPC" code for a recent lens purchase was invalid. Today, I called and said: "Whattz up?". The rep solved my issue in 4 minutes, and admitted that it was a problem on their end. Well done, Canon!


----------



## KitsVancouver (Jan 14, 2014)

Boyer U. Klum-Cey said:


> Yesterday, I got a letter from Canon Rebates telling me that my "UPC" code for a recent lens purchase was invalid. Today, I called and said: "Whattz up?". The rep solved my issue in 4 minutes, and admitted that it was a problem on their end. Well done, Canon!


Kind of a thumbs up because you shouldn't have had the problem to begin with. The thing that really annoys me about mail in rebates is that you often have to follow-up with them. It's enough hassle that I don't let it affect my purchasing decision.


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Jan 14, 2014)

Normally "mail-in" screams at me, "Run Away! Run Away!". But, this year, I was successful twice almost Once, hassle free with our Italian monopod friends, and once(plus 4 minutes) with the mighty Canon(rebate to show up in 3-4 weeks per the CS rep). I suppose, I should not count my rebates before they hatch, but the Canon rep was very professional and forthcoming. I had my "evil twin bark" at the ready on my iPad, but was happy that it was not needed. I know it is rare, as a happy customer usually tells no one, but this encounter was truly hassle free.


----------



## chris_w_digits (Jan 16, 2014)

I haven't sent in my rebate thing for the 24-70 f/2.8L II that I recently purchased yet, but I hope I don't have any difficulty with it. I've had bad luck in the past with trying to get rebates from other companies.


----------



## e_honda (Feb 12, 2014)

Yikes, am I screwed on the rebates this year? 

I procrastinated (my fault) the whole rebate process until just yesterday, when I cut out the UPC codes and gathered the receipts. I figured that we had until Feb 18 to get it mailed in there was no problem.

Now I just read the fine print all over again and it says it has to be post marked no later than Feb 4th? WTF? They can receive it as late as the 18th but it has to be postmarked the 4th? Somebody please tell me I'm not screwed.


----------



## chris_w_digits (Feb 13, 2014)

You probably are. I got mine mailed off on the 3rd. Always read all the fine print and be sure you follow every instruction to the letter. If you don't, they can use it as an excuse not to give you the rebate. I pre-submitted online and they've received mine. I really wish they'd do away with mail-in rebates and just let the retailer charge the lower proce directly.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 13, 2014)

chris_w_digits said:


> You probably are. I got mine mailed off on the 3rd. Always read all the fine print and be sure you follow every instruction to the letter. If you don't, they can use it as an excuse not to give you the rebate. I pre-submitted online and they've received mine. I really wish they'd do away with mail-in rebates and just let the retailer charge the lower proce directly.


The story I heard on this one (which Canon did for the last few years) was that the retailers had to submit the rebate information and were very unhappy with the process and how long it took to get their reimbursements.


----------

